# Stihl FS 45 C



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Working on a this weedeater that he said had oil/gas residue on the tank and that it was leaking oil.He also stated that it did not start.Does any one have any ideas as to where the oil would be coming from?Also, what is the correct gap to set the plug to and what is the correct gas/oil mixture to use on this? Thank You.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

rickyjoseph70 said:


> Working on a this weedeater that he said had oil/gas residue on the tank and that it was leaking oil.He also stated that it did not start.Does any one have any ideas as to where the oil would be coming from?Also, what is the correct gap to set the plug to and what is the correct gas/oil mixture to use on this? Thank You.


gas/oil mixture is 50:1, plug gap is .025.
oil/gas residue ON tank..tank end seal leaking,,,gas line leaking. over filling tank and spilling onto tank...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not unusual to see black sticky oil residue leak from the exhaust. This is caused by unburned oil/fuel mix condensing in the muffler and then dripping out. The most common cause is old fuel that is not getting a good burn in the engine. A plugged spark arrestor screen in the muffler, a dirty air filter, overly rich setting of the carburetor, or too much oil mixed with the fuel can all result in oil dripping from the muffler. Oil residue on the fuel tank, not unusual as there is oil mixed in the fuel and if spilled, the gas will evaporate, but not the oil.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks,I couldn't figure out the residue on the tank,but now that it was explained,it makes sense.


----------

